# NC’s Piedmont Best New Year travel days



## Alli (Dec 14, 2018)

My 88 year old mother travels on the Piedmont several times each year.  She will be traveling from Raleigh to Charlotte around New Year’s Day.  Any advice on which days will be chaotic (not good for her) and normal?  Choices are Dec 31, Jan 1, Jan 2


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 14, 2018)

My guess is that January 2 will probably be the least busy, simply because most people traveling around that time tend to want to be back from their vacations pretty much right after New Years. Once it gets to January 1, all the main events/holidays of the season are finished and people just want to go home. At least that’s what I’ve always found when traveling around that time.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 14, 2018)

I agree with Jan 2 this year.

if Jan 1 was on Saturday, they may stay and head back to work on Jan 2. However, this year it’s on Tuesday, so most will want to get back to work on Wednesday.


----------

